# Here's a Unique Pipe for Nording Fans



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Came across this on eBay. Never seen anything like it.

RARE ERIK NORDING 1987 DUCK PIPE UNSMOKED LUCITE W/ LID - eBay (item 260736741764 end time Feb-19-11 16:50:42 PST)


----------



## ruralhipster (Jan 15, 2010)

I amazes me that he made about a thousand of these, and this is the first I have seen. I wonder where the line is that separates "rare" from "unique" in the pipe world?


----------



## FLIPFLOPS_AND_SHADES (Nov 25, 2010)

I saw the selection of Nording Pipes recommended by another poster on Cup O'Joes and they seem to be very economical yet worthwhile pipes to own. If I had a bigger budget, I would spluge.:wacko:


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

FLIPFLOPS_AND_SHADES said:


> If I had a bigger budget, I would spluge.


Wow, TMI. 

Sorry, had to make fun of that spelling mis-hap.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Yeah, I saw that on Ebay myself. Thought about putting in a bid, but I don't buy pipes I don't smoke, and that probably will have too much collector value to smoke. Kind of an odd shape too, so I wonder how well it would smoke (I doubt it would balance very well).


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Silly question but how do you smoke that?


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Rock31 said:


> Silly question but how do you smoke that?


Well, you don't clench it in your teeth, that's for certain!


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

so do you keep the cap open when smoking it? how do you clean it... i am not buying, just wondering. This is kinda like that upside down pipe, still haven't figured out how the tobacco doesn't fall out while smokin it


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I asumed you smoked it upside down with regards to the duck carving, but I could be wrong of course. What amazes me is that in over two hours no one has yet posted that only a quack would smoke that pipe. Of course, Mark C doesn't usually post until late evening.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Gee Indigo, I guess someone just had to go there. You quack me up sometimes.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

It is a bit weird, not sure how smoking a duck head would feel...

It would suck if you bought it and it turned out to be quacked.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

So Nording made those huh? I bid on one of those before on eBay, but I don't think I knew it was a Nording pipe, if I did I probably would have tried harder.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

It's certainly interesting!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

indigosmoke said:


> I asumed you smoked it upside down with regards to the duck carving, but I could be wrong of course. What amazes me is that in over two hours no one has yet posted that only a quack would smoke that pipe. Of course, Mark C doesn't usually post until late evening.


Eider know if I could put that one down...


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

MarkC said:


> Eider know if I could put that one down...


Finally...but since you missed your chance to use quack you had to work a little harder for that one. I knew I could count on you Mark.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

I would hate to pay the bill on that one.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

You fowl punsters are a mallardy that is plaguing this site.


----------



## Mycroft Holmes (Jan 20, 2011)

After seeing the post on the Cartman pipe, I just had to see the Duck pipe...wow, not disappointed.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Jack Straw said:


> You fowl punsters are a mallardy that is plaguing this site.


A twofer! ound:


----------

